# New 23 Rs



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

During the walk around on our new 23RS the tech. was showing us how the rear slide locked. My wife jumped in to get some experience and could not get it lock.

She is not a small person. I then took a turn and the efforts seemed to be excessive. I am 6'0 @ 215 lbs and don't normally have problems with those types of things.

Are these locking efforts normal ? Shouldn't an average size woman be able to close and lact the rear slide ?

Keith


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

McBeth,

No problem getting my 26RS slide to lock. Once the slide is pulled out, I go inside to tighten the locking mechanism on the white "tab". I haven't had any problem at all. Occasionally I have to push the slide out slightly to fit the turn knob over the white tab, but requires very little effort. If you're having problems, there must be something catching and keeping the slide from extending completely.

Try it again.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I may be wrong, Mark, but I think the problem here is getting the slide locked when CLOSED. It is tight to get the rear slide locked, and that is a good thing (keeps the seals firmly against the unit).

So, yes, it does take some effort to get the rear slide locked into place. Make sure it is slid all the way in, then place the handles. I also use locks on both sides while traveling and while in storage to prevent bored kids from messing with the slide.

Randy


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I may be wrong, Mark, but I think the problem here is getting the slide locked when CLOSED. It is tight to get the rear slide locked, and that is a good thing (keeps the seals firmly against the unit).
> 
> So, yes, it does take some effort to get the rear slide locked into place. Make sure it is slid all the way in, then place the handles. I also use locks on both sides while traveling and while in storage to prevent bored kids from messing with the slide.
> 
> ...


Yes, the issue is in the close position.

Keith


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The latches can be hard to lock in but at least your getting a good seal. Both Outbacks I've had it would be next to impossible for my wife to close.

John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine locks up nice and tight, but is not overly hard to close. I've never asked my wife to close them, but I've not had an issue. Maybe it's out of alignment or something. Did you try to close any others on the dealer lot to compare?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Mine are pretty tough to get closed. Not to the point where it is an issue but it takes a little effort. I'm pretty much the one who has the 'lock the slider' duty.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Although they are tight, you need to make sure that everything inside is stowed properly and the slide is clear. The second or third time I closed my 23 it was pretty difficult. Come to find out I was trying to squish a couch pillow between the slide and the pantry.

Friend of mine is 5'4", 130 lb and has to get serious with it but can close'r up.

drifter


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I find when using just a steady pressure it is very hard to latch (push in then up)but if I use a bit of a push and slide motion it locks nicely (start a couple of inches below the latch so when you push in you can also push up in the same motion.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ours is fairly tough. 
But not to the point that the wife can't do it.
At least you know you have a tight seal.
I did notice that one of the arms was welded a little lower than the other one
And catches alittle bit. But nothing major.
Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Oops, my bad, shy

But just to let you know, I've never had any trouble getting my slide in and locked.

Mark


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank you all for your feedback.

There were some service issues at the dealership and we have not taken delivery.

The closing efforts that I experienced on this one and only Outback seemed excessive. The Outbacks are designed for families not longshoreman or construction workers.

I believe you can have a solid seal without excessively high locking efforts. It is my intent to pursue this issue through the dealer to Keystone.

I will let you know what I find out.

Keith


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If it is truly requires excessive effort the hook portion on the slide can be shimmed out to make for less effort to close. The fix would only take a few minutes to do.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow. Lots of hard to close rear slides. Mine is not hard at all.

Maybe I've been working too hard on the BowFlex!


----------

